# Virtual Fantasy



## Morning Star (Oct 26, 2004)

Never in my life have I been so overcome with excitement about a forthcoming rpg. It is for the sequel to Morrowind, called Oblivion. Here are some quotes as to what we can expect:

In keeping with the Elder Scrolls tradition, players will have the option to experience the main quest at their own pace, and there will be plenty of opportunities to explore the vast world and make your own way. Numerous factions can be joined, such as the thieves or mages guilds, and each contains its own complete storyline and the chance to rise to the head of the faction and reap further rewards.​Howard commented, "Our games have always been about great depth and variety in creating any kind of character you want and going out and doing whatever you want." He added, "With Oblivion, we're taking the idea of a virtual fantasy world as far as it will go."​​and this:​​Oblivion features a groundbreaking new AI system, called Radiant AI, which gives non-player characters (NPCs) the ability to make their own choices based on the world around them. They'll decide where to eat or who to talk to and what they'll say. They'll sleep, go to church, and even steal items, all based on their individual characteristics. Full facial animations and lip-synching, combined with full speech for all dialog, allows NPCs to come to life like never before.​​Here's the link: http://www.elderscrolls.com/games/oblivion_overview.htm​​Do yourself a favour and check out the screenshots, I think you will be impressed.​


----------



## aftermath (Oct 26, 2004)

I seen a preview for it a while ago, but i forgot about it. It looks so unreal. I have morrowwind at home for my pc, but i haven't played it it. I should install it when I get home tonite. 

Oh my god, it looks unreal.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 26, 2004)

Never played Morrowmind - but those graphics - surely they are not player shots but intro graphics??


----------



## Morning Star (Oct 26, 2004)

Hehehe, actually Brian, they have stated that those are the actual gameplay screens. They are not rendered shots. (You can find the statement in the FAQ section.)


----------



## aftermath (Oct 27, 2004)

The thing with the engine they are using for the game is, they never leave it. There are no rendered videos. They used the same engine for Gothic 2 as they did for morrowind. Of course they up graded it some for morrowind.  But what you see is what you get for the whole game. 

They did it to keep the player in the game and not pull them out for anything. Ilike it myself, one because they graphics are great anyways, and two, they are right. I find that in some games a video just pulls you out of the game.


----------



## Morning Star (Oct 27, 2004)

Oh I agree entirely, sticking cutscenes into Ultima IX only helped to enforce the linearity.
Man oh man...I cannot WAIT to get my paws on Oblivion...there is a rumour for Winter of 2005...but officially, Bethesda refuse to comment for now.

Which is great in my opinion, otherwise you might end up making fools of yourselves when you fail to deliver on time. OR even worse, the developers are not finished but they rush the game for a christmas release, leaving it half done and full of bugs.

I read a funny little story by one of the developers, they are tweaking the AI, because a few of the guards got into a fight with each other...this developed into a full on rumble and all the guards in the city became occupied with the brawl. Then..with no visible policing, the more dishonest NPCs began looting the stores!
Incredible!!!!


----------



## aftermath (Oct 27, 2004)

That would be one of the coolest unscripted events of all time. Did they fix it so the guards don't kill each other or just lowerthe chances. Cuz that would be so very cool. Walk into a roiting town and it's not scripted!  LOL. I would end up just standing back and watching what they wuld do for probably a few hours.


----------



## Morning Star (Oct 27, 2004)

They said they are fixing it...setting up certain parameters. They described the AI as a combination of Ultima VII (Which to this day has not been matched in a RPG) and the Sims. They said they just want to ensure that nothing disrupts the ability of play, like empty stores and such. However, with the amount of fun I had mucking with the citizens in Ultima VII, I can only imagine the hilarious events that are going to occur in this game.

Just reading your post reminds me of Doom, I used to love it when a rifle zombie would shoot a shotgun zombie by mistake, the shotgun zombie would just turn around and pump the poor guy full of shot! Occasionally full on fights used to break out.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Oct 27, 2004)

There are too many games and so little time to play them.  Another game to add to my list....


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 27, 2004)

I hardly ever play any PC games - I might go for this one, though. I'm going to need something to rest and chill with, and after reading Martin, some good fantasy role-play would be great.


----------

